# Grilled Shrimp Po'Boy - A New Englanders 1st Attempt



## gmc2003 (Jun 23, 2019)

Well I've read allot about them. So I decided to give it whirl with the ingredients I had available at my disposal. Also shrimp happened to be on sale for 5.99/pound. 

The Sauce( I know there's another name for this - just can't remember it at this moment). 
Missing from the pic: Tony C's creole seasoning, Franks hot sauce and pickle relish. 








Simple version: 1 1/2 cups mayo, squirt or two of katchup, two shakes of each onion, garlic cayenne, and chili powder. Three twists of the pepper grinder. A heaping tablespoon of Tony C's. Two shakes of Franks and two table spoons of semi-drained pickle relish. 





Peeled and deveined shrimp on the skewrs. 






Both sides seasoned with Tony'Cs. 






...and onto the Kettle:






French bread with garlic and melted butter to get a slight crisp on the inside is added also basted the shrimp with the same garlic butter:





and the shrimps off the barbie.







First layer is the sauce:






Then the shredded lettuce and tomato






And finally the shrimp:






This sammie met all of our expectations. However I will say that the Tony C's was a bit to salty for our tastes. Next time I will either find another brand or make my own. Overall thou it was very very good. 

Thanks for following

Chris


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 23, 2019)

I love me some shrimp . That sammie looks delicious !!   Please send 2 my way.. C.O.D. maybe ?


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 23, 2019)

That Po'boy looks too good to eat...  NOT!
You're on a roll (pun) Chris, keep'em coming.
*Like!*


----------



## Braz (Jun 23, 2019)

Shrimp po'boys are a favorite around here. Yours look great.


----------



## wimpy69 (Jun 23, 2019)

Tony C's "More Spice" has about half the salt as regular. Looks great  and with the toasted roll, spot on. Love Remoulade sauce on seafood, here's the recipe my granny made;
-   1 Cup mayo
-    2 tbsp Dijon mustard
-    1 tbsp lemon juice
-    1 tbsp finely chopped  parsley
-    1 tbsp Crystal hot sauce
-    2 tbsp whole-grain mustard
-    2 cloves minced garlic 
-    1 tsp capers, roughly chopped
-    1 tbsp drained dill relish or chopped Cornichon Pickles 
-    1 tsp worcestershire sauce
-    1 tsp smoked paprika
-    1 scallion, minced
-    kosher salt/cracked bp to taste
-    1/8 tsp cayenne pepper
-    horseradish to taste


----------



## phatbac (Jun 23, 2019)

looks great...id eat the heck out of that!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 23, 2019)

jaxgatorz said:


> I love me some shrimp . That sammie looks delicious !!   Please send 2 my way.. C.O.D. maybe ?



Thanks Mike, We love shrimp up here also. I also wanted to do something different with them and this fit the bill. 



chilerelleno said:


> That Po'boy looks too good to eat...  NOT!
> You're on a roll (pun) Chris, keep'em coming.
> *Like!*



Appreciate it John, and I like the roll pun - very clever. 

Chris


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 23, 2019)

Looks great! 
Point for sure.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 23, 2019)

Great sandwich . Shrimp is cooked perfect . I stop buying the regular Tony's . I get the more spice or no salt versions .


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 23, 2019)

Braz said:


> Shrimp po'boys are a favorite around here. Yours look great.



Thanks Braz, I'm surprised there not very popular around here. At least I don't notice them on the menus when we eat out. 



wimpy69 said:


> Tony C's "More Spice" has about half the salt as regular. Looks great  and with the toasted roll, spot on. Love Remoulade sauce on seafood, here's the recipe my granny made;
> -   1 Cup mayo
> -    2 tbsp Dijon mustard
> -    1 tbsp lemon juice
> ...



Thank you Wimpy, I'm going to bookmark your grandmas recipe for the next time. I knew I forgot something - the mustards. I picked up some brown spicy and ground to add but forgot about it - dang. 

Chris


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 23, 2019)

Looks real tasty Chris!!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 23, 2019)

phatbac said:


> looks great...id eat the heck out of that!
> 
> Happy Smoking,
> phatbac (Aaron)



Thanks Aaron.



yankee2bbq said:


> Looks great!
> Point for sure.



Thank you Justin and for the point. Appreciate it.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 23, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Great sandwich . Shrimp is cooked perfect . I stop buying the regular Tony's . I get the more spice or no salt versions .



Thank you chopsaw for the nice words and tip. Overcooking the shrimp was my biggest concern. 

Wimpy also mentioned the More spice. Is it still Creole, and I'll have to look for the no salt. I rather control the amount of salt.   



WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks real tasty Chris!!



Thank you WaterinHole for the like and compliment appreciate them.

Chris


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 23, 2019)

Looks delicious Chris. Job well done...
Like


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 24, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Looks delicious Chris. Job well done...
> Like



Thank you winter.

Chris


----------



## forktender (Jun 24, 2019)

Awesome!!!
I'd scarf down both of those, I'm a shrimp freak and a Po' Boy addict.


----------



## greatfx1959 (Jun 24, 2019)

i'd eat that in a heartbeat


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 24, 2019)

forktender said:


> Awesome!!!
> I'd scarf down both of those, I'm a shrimp freak and a Po' Boy addict.



Thanks for the like and compliment fork, appreciate them.



greatfx1959 said:


> i'd eat that in a heartbeat



Thank you greatfx, it was pretty good despite the saltiness. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 24, 2019)

@Steve H , @TomKnollRFV , and @NormsEgg 

Thanks for the likes appreciate them.
Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 24, 2019)

Cant believe I missed this. Great looking sandwich Chris! As always I'm sure the PBR was cold and refreshing.

Lately I've been marinating shrimp in EVOO lime juice soy sauce sriracha honey and minced garlic then grilling it on skewers. Goes great in salads and just by itself. If you want something tasty and different give it a try sometime

John


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 24, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Cant believe I missed this. Great looking sandwich Chris! As always I'm sure the PBR was cold and refreshing.
> 
> Lately I've been marinating shrimp in EVOO lime juice soy sauce sriracha honey and minced garlic then grilling it on skewers. Goes great in salads and just by itself. If you want something tasty and different give it a try sometime
> 
> John



Thanks John, we eat allot of shrimp during the summer. I'll give your recipe a shot. This time I was hoping for a more creole/cajun flavor. I still have some work and research to do.

Chris

p.s. The PBRs were flowing a little to easy this particular day.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 24, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Wimpy also mentioned the More spice. Is it still Creole, and I'll have to look for the no salt. I rather control the amount of salt.


Yes , but I don't know if it's the exact same , but I like it better . I use the no salt , and add salt at the table .


----------



## wimpy69 (Jun 24, 2019)

Same seasoning combination but double the ratio to salt. The salt substitute Tc's(to me) has that metallic off taste as the rest of the "fake salt" products do.


----------



## xray (Jun 24, 2019)

Now that’s a proper sandwich! I love it! Po’boys are scarce around here. Sadly I only get to order them when I go away for vacation. 

A fried oyster po’boy is my favorite.

Also good to see that they make a different Tony C’s! I have a can of the original but it hardly ever gets used because it’s so salty.

Like!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 24, 2019)

Wow Chris late on this and I bet there's no left overs either. Dang. For sure a great looking sammie.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 24, 2019)

xray said:


> Now that’s a proper sandwich! I love it! Po’boys are scarce around here. Sadly I only get to order them when I go away for vacation.
> 
> A fried oyster po’boy is my favorite.
> 
> ...



Look up Tony's web sight and see all of their spices and marinades or injection items. We like the spice and herbs for chicken on the Webber not salty either.

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 24, 2019)

xray said:


> Now that’s a proper sandwich! I love it! Po’boys are scarce around here. Sadly I only get to order them when I go away for vacation.
> 
> A fried oyster po’boy is my favorite.
> 
> ...



Thanks xray. It was a first for me, but definitely won't be my last. I gonna visit Tony's website and see whats offered. I like the flavor minus the salt.  



HalfSmoked said:


> Wow Chris late on this and I bet there's no left overs either. Dang. For sure a great looking sammie.
> 
> Warren



Thank you Warren, only one skewer made to the next day. Lately it's tough staying on top of posts. There's a lot of good thread going on.

Appreciate the likes also guys.
Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 24, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Yes , but I don't know if it's the exact same , but I like it better . I use the no salt , and add salt at the table .



I'm leaning towards this one also. I like to control the amount of salt.



wimpy69 said:


> Same seasoning combination but double the ratio to salt. The salt substitute Tc's(to me) has that metallic off taste as the rest of the "fake salt" products do.



2:1 ratio sounds good. Wimpy when you say the salt substitute TC's are you talking about the No salt?



HalfSmoked said:


> Look up Tony's web sight and see all of their spices and marinades or injection items. We like the spice and herbs for chicken on the Webber not salty either.
> 
> Warren



Warren I use garlic and herb on my chicken. When I order from Tony's I'll have get one of these also. 

Thanks folks.
Chris


----------



## wimpy69 (Jun 25, 2019)

Apparently they dumped the salt substitute and went with a new product (salt-free) this year as listed on their website. Gonna try to cross reference ingredients but look for it on the shelf in the meantime. Thanks for questioning it.


----------



## wimpy69 (Jun 25, 2019)

Here ya go, get yours now;
https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...s-to-overwhelming-fan-requests-300593421.html


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 25, 2019)

Chris Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 26, 2019)

Thanks wimpy for the link, If I can't source it locally. I'll be ordering it online.

Chris


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 24, 2019)

Don't know if it's been mentioned or not, but the sauce is Remoulade. Here's the one I like that is made locally:
http://www.jfolse.com/recipes/stocks_sauces/stock_sauce57.htm


----------



## hooked on smoke (Sep 24, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Well I've read allot about them. So I decided to give it whirl with the ingredients I had available at my disposal. Also shrimp happened to be on sale for 5.99/pound.
> 
> The Sauce( I know there's another name for this - just can't remember it at this moment).
> Missing from the pic: Tony C's creole seasoning, Franks hot sauce and pickle relish.
> ...


Tony Cs has a salt free version. Add salt to taste.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 25, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Don't know if it's been mentioned or not, but the sauce is Remoulade. Here's the one I like that is made locally:
> http://www.jfolse.com/recipes/stocks_sauces/stock_sauce57.htm



Thanks inda for the like and link to the remoulade. I'll give it a go on my next attempt.



hooked on smoke said:


> Tony Cs has a salt free version. Add salt to taste.



I tried sourcing that locally but to no avail. I'll have to go the amazon route. Thanks for the tip hooded.

Chris


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 25, 2019)

Make your own. Then you are the Master of the Salt content!...JJ 

*Cajun Seasoning/Blackening Spice*

1/4C Paprika**
2T Kosher Salt
2T Garlic Powder
2T Onion Powder
2T Mustard Powder
2T Chili Powder
1T Celery Leaves
2tsp Celery Seed
2tsp Black Pepper
1tsp White Pepper
1-2tsp Cayenne
2tsp Dry Oregano
2tsp Dry Thyme

Grind the Oregano, Thyme, Celery Flake and Seed. Mix all and store in air tight container, up to 3 months...
Makes about 1 Cup.
** If you wish you can use Smoked Paprika in the recipe. This will give a seasoning that will add some "Smokey flavor" to Grilled, Sauteed, Fried or Roasted meat, not just stuff you smoke...JJ


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 25, 2019)

Somewhere I have the old spice mix they used @ the old restaurant. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 25, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Make your own. Then you are the Master of the Salt content!...JJ
> 
> *Cajun Seasoning/Blackening Spice*
> 
> ...



Thanks Chef, I have pretty much everything on the list - except the celery leaves. Are they fresh or dried? 



indaswamp said:


> Somewhere I have the old spice mix they used @ the old restaurant. I'll see if I can find it.



I would appreciate that inda. 

Chris


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 25, 2019)

Dried, I buy McCormick at the grocery. I suppose you could cut the leaves from 2-3  fresh stalks and dry them a couple days on the counter too...JJ


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 25, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Dried, I buy McCormick at the grocery. I suppose you could cut the leaves from 2-3  fresh stalks and dry them a couple days on the counter too...JJ



Could you substitute celery seed?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 25, 2019)

Already Celery Seed in there. You could add more Seed but not quite the same. Dry Leaves should not be hard to find or make...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2019)

Sorry I'm so late, but I'd love a Sammy like Yours, Chris!!
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Sorry I'm so late, but I'd love a Sammy like Yours, Chris!!
> Nice Job!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear



No problem Bear, I think you'd like this one. Thanks for the like and compliment.

Chris


----------



## tropics (Oct 12, 2019)

Chris Have know idea how this got bye me,looks fantastic I may give that a try some day Thanks for sharing that. POINTS
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 12, 2019)

tropics said:


> Chris Have know idea how this got bye me,looks fantastic I may give that a try some day Thanks for sharing that. POINTS
> Richie



Thanks for the kind words and like Richie. I think you'll really like it.

Chris


----------

